# Bilder zensieren



## Zwackmix (25. November 2007)

Hallo möchte bei einigen Bilder bestimme Teile verundeutlichen, möchte halt net grad en schwarzen Balken drüber machen sonder eher diskret zensieren. Gibt es dafür ein Prog außer Photoshop?


----------



## paulex032 (25. November 2007)

Je nachdem was du machen willst. Kannste das sicher mit jedem Programm wo irgendwelche Filter dabei sind. Also Corel Photopaint, Gimp und und und


----------

